# Great public land hunt!



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Dad and I got out to a northeast ohio public hunting area today. It's a spot we have hunted the last 15 years. Saw 8 rabbits today. Never saw more than 4 in a day at that spot. Stopped hunting it for a few years because of lack of rabbits. There was 2" of snow on the ground, perfect for tracking. 7 off the rabbits were jumped along a swampy creek. All were at the edge off the woods under thick patches of swamp grass. All the rabbits are still running cause they were really smart about their exit routes! Dad got 3 shots. I got none. Everyone I saw found cover before I could get my gun up! Maybe next time I'll bring my old 410 so I can aim quicker! It was still a fun hunt though!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Glad you had a fun day with your Dad.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a theory... we see more rabbits out during the day now... I think evolution has taught them the yotes hunt mostly at night...


----------

